# Homemade flavor emulsions - looking for a resource



## josephmartins (Nov 16, 2010)

Good afternoon all,

I currently make my own vanilla extract and would like to attempt making an emulsion. Might you know of a book, website or other resource that explains the process of making an emulsion?

Thanks in advance.

Joe


----------



## bazza (Apr 2, 2007)

Heat your vanilla extract with a half a pint of milk and 1 tbs caster sugar until simmering, then remove from heat. Whisk in half a tsp of soya lecithin and allow to cool,  emulsify with a stick blender. If it does not froth up enough reheat and add a little more lethicin.

You should be able to get soya lecithin from a health food store.


----------



## joe kinyua (Dec 30, 2010)

are you talking about beverage emulsions? it is difficult to make and the formular is never given for free. if you know how to make beverage emulsion you can become a billionaire very easily because all beverage industries need them in volumes. however, huge investment is required due to equipments. this project is past the chef level,it is industrial. it is important to know that there is non who is making the in Africa. if you are really interested and you can mobilize financiers, get in touch. Am a consulting chemical engineer in this field based in kenya. call +254 722 308 292.

THANKS


----------



## heavenlycookies (Jan 12, 2011)

Is there a way to make a good almond emulsion too? I use an almond emulsion for my Almond Mocha cookie and it is sooooo delicious but I am on my last bottle and need to either buy more or learn to make it on my own...


----------



## mustaroad (May 15, 2010)

why would you need a component for cookies to emulsify before adding? can't you just cream the almond paste into butter or sugar?


----------

